# Steam-Games in VMware aktivieren



## Lexx (21. November 2013)

Da es keinen expliziten Steam-(Sammel)thread gibt, drop ich meine Frage mal hier
(in der bescheidenen Hoffnung, es lesen auch Steam-Profis und man verzeiht mir OT):

Kann man in einem Fake-Windows - sprich in einer VMware oder einer IP die "nicht 
existiert" - ein Steam-Game aktivieren und kann es anschliessend ohne Steam und 
ohne Installation von der Partition starten, auf der das (installierte und aktivierte) 
Spiel liegt?

Updates werden von wechselnden IPs gezogen, Steam wird ausschliesslich zur
Aktivierung benötigt. Account, auf dem das Spiel gebunden wird, wird dafür extra
generiert. Akzeptiert Steam auch Mailboxen von mailinator.com?


----------



## Shona (22. November 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Da es keinen expliziten Steam-(Sammel)thread gibt, drop ich meine Frage mal hier
> (in der bescheidenen Hoffnung, es lesen auch Steam-Profis und man verzeiht mir OT):
> 
> Kann man in einem Fake-Windows - sprich in einer VMware oder einer IP die "nicht
> ...


Aber ein eigenes Thema kann man aufmachen -.- den das Steam Forum hier ist sozusagen der Sammelthread. 

Außerdem glaube ich nicht das ich dir Support geben darf da es sich sehr fragwürdig liest was du da machen willst.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Steam-Sales*

So sieht's aus. Bitte einen eigenen Thread erstellen und bei der Gelegenheit mir per PN erläutern, was der Sinn der Sache ist und in wie weit das mit den Steam-Nutzungsbedingungen konform geht. Danke.

EDIT
Ich war so frei. Bei Bedarf den Titel ändern. Unter Vorbehalt einer nachvollziehbaren Erklärung bleibt der Thread offen.


----------

